# My seahorse babys



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

Heres a couple pics of my baby barbouri and mum and dad.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Stunning :w00t:


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Im gona probly sound thick (more so than usual ) but i never knew you could keep those as pets! there beautifull congrats on ya babies


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Fantastic, my favourite animal ever. 

I would love to keep some myself


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

OOooooo I love seahorses


----------



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks i love breeding them.


celicababe1986 said:


> Stunning :w00t:


----------



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

You dont sound thick at all i didnt know until a couple of years ago you could keep a hedgehog as a pet.Heres a couple more pics of some others i have on the go.


Nancy23 said:


> Im gona probly sound thick (more so than usual ) but i never knew you could keep those as pets! there beautifull congrats on ya babies


----------



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

I would have a go there very rewarding to keep.


Bedlingtondoodle said:


> Fantastic, my favourite animal ever.
> 
> I would love to keep some myself


----------



## kudagirl (Jan 24, 2012)

nwc said:


> Heres a couple pics of my baby barbouri and mum and dad.


Hi nigel 
fancy finding you here, i have joined this as louise told me about it, horses are doing well have paired up but no other news.
Sue


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Ooh they are so gorgeous and magical like !!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: oh you know what i mean !!!


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Stunning, how easy are they to keep ??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love seahorses they're gorgeous I thought they are really hard to keep though


----------



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Sue
I am glad your seahorses are doing well wont be long before you have fry if they have paired up.


kudagirl said:


> Hi nigel
> fancy finding you here, i have joined this as louise told me about it, horses are doing well have paired up but no other news.
> Sue


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel pedigrees said:


> Stunning, how easy are they to keep ??


Angel and Nicky, seahorses actually arent that difficult to keep as long as you do some research beforehand to understand the differences between reef tanks and seahorse tanks (if you've kept a reef before) and you make sure you get captive bred seahorses and not wild caught or those raised in pens in the sea.

My blog has some articles about keeping seahorses, which might give you some useful information


----------



## kudagirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Louise,
What toys do you put in for the sh to hitch on to i was thinking of putting some chains in the tank, only they only seem to hitch on the plants so we dont get to see them unless they are swimming.
Alsowhen starting them onto a food station after washing the food do you put in the try while the try is in the tank or take they out.?????
Sorry to ask so many qustions
Sue


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

At the moment the adults are in a temporary tank, they have a plastic fake plant that they love (I change this every time I do a large water change), and lots of macro algae. When they move to their new tank, it will all be natural/live hitches; feather duster, softies, macro, rock, etc. The fry tanks have plastic hitches in them - fake coral, plants and I've found that bird toys work a treat! 

I tend to leave feeding dishes in the tank, taking them out weekly for cleaning. I use a turkey baster to put the food in the dish. You will need to make sure that any flow in the tank doesn't dislodge the food. If it does, turn the flow down whilst feeding


----------



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Sue
Wont be long now until they start having babys.


kudagirl said:


> Hi nigel
> fancy finding you here, i have joined this as louise told me about it, horses are doing well have paired up but no other news.
> Sue


----------



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi LouiseH
Some thing i have never used feeding dishes but if it makes life easyer i will give it a go.


LouiseH said:


> At the moment the adults are in a temporary tank, they have a plastic fake plant that they love (I change this every time I do a large water change), and lots of macro algae. When they move to their new tank, it will all be natural/live hitches; feather duster, softies, macro, rock, etc. The fry tanks have plastic hitches in them - fake coral, plants and I've found that bird toys work a treat!
> 
> I tend to leave feeding dishes in the tank, taking them out weekly for cleaning. I use a turkey baster to put the food in the dish. You will need to make sure that any flow in the tank doesn't dislodge the food. If it does, turn the flow down whilst feeding


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

oh they look lovely...what unusual pets.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

Amazing LOVE seahorses!


----------



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi thanks everyone heres a couple more pics of some i am holding back for breeding.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow amazing , i have only seen them on the telly not in real life,. Do you get different varieties, sorry dont know much about them._


----------



## nwc (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi yes theres over 35 different types of seahorses from under half an inch long upto 12 inches plus .


colliemerles said:


> _wow amazing , i have only seen them on the telly not in real life,. Do you get different varieties, sorry dont know much about them._


----------



## mcgaskell (Sep 21, 2012)

They are beautiful


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

nwc said:


> I would have a go there very rewarding to keep.


I dont think they are easy to keep are they and you cant keep them with fish?


----------

